# Great reading at a great price



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone intending to collect or sell fountain pens I highly recommend this book. It's on sale now at Amazon.com for $9.45 plus $3.99 shipping. I've seen this book for as high as $50 at bookstores. 
 "Fountain Pens Past and Present" Identification and Value Guide Second Edition by Paul Erano.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1574323857/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all
Great guide for collecting Fountain pens if thats what you want.
If your selling fountain pens, when a collector comes up to your booth it's great to be able to talk intelligently about Fountain pens


----------



## VisExp (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Roy


----------



## waynewright (Feb 6, 2010)

I spent two days next to Paul at the Philadelphia Pen Show this year.  He is a great guy and is a wealth of information on collecting and the making of fountain pens.  He was very gracious and took a lot of time to share with me his thoughts on what makes a good fountain pen and answer my many questions.   I purchased his book and its great.  I would recommend it for anyone interested in fountain pens.  He also writes a column for Stylus Magazine.

waynewright


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've had the book for over a year. Not only is it a great read, but there are a bunch of great design inspirations, particularly for some silver overlays.  Highly recommended as well.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Roy! You just cost me $9.47 plus shipping..:crying:..Just recently purchased two antiques and in process of rebuilding them...Need a 'J' spring for one and sacs for both....just need to order them up. When I'm not working or turning....


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, the $10 versions are gone. Lowest price now is $21.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had it for a while also, very good. Get out your drool cup before opening this book!:biggrin:

Dan


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Roy,Thanks for posting the link.I ordered one.Should be getting it any day now.I can't wait.I am slowly working into fountain pen.When I was in grade school I used one alot.I wish I had it back.Along with a couple my grandmother used.To bad they are long gone.But the search is on.Thanks again. Todd


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats a shame glad I got mine, but I see that they do have it in used condition almost new for $10...





toolcrazy said:


> Well, the $10 versions are gone. Lowest price now is $21.


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 11, 2010)

I got mine for $13 shipped as well (used, or course)


----------



## MuddyWater (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't forget to check your local library.  I did and not only did they have this book, but several others that looked like they would be good to take a look at.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine arrived today....If it's been used then I'm 21 years old....A quick leaf through revealed great photos and loads of info. Caught one section on how to check over a pen before buying..Thanks for posting the tip....


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my fountain pen book today.I bought a used one.If it was used they never picked it up.Because this book looks brand new.Not a mark on it.It looks like it is a very informative book.Thanks for the link. Todd


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll parrot the last two posts.  Got mine last night (though I was out of town, so it could have came earlier).  It's a brand new book, even if it's listed as used.  But it's beautiful, and it even has a small section of Custom-Makers.  I recognized one of them, as there was a link to his work somewhere else (he does silver overlays for a standard pen body).  

Definitely interesting reading, to say the least.


----------



## BobBerk (Feb 20, 2010)

Also agree, well worth the money. Got mine a few days ago and read through it almost immediately. One question though, in the book he mentioned checking to see if the nib had an iridium tip. How can you tell other than it being marked as iridium?
And as a second part to that question, I have also read some people saying manufactures really haven't been using iridium tips since about 1952, anyone know this to be true? I know the dayacom(sp?) nibs say they are, but I also know manufactures will use words loosely to make their product stand out.


----------

